# Gutter Pump



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll go out on a limb and say this is one of the stupidist products I've ever seen. It's right up there with the device you strap on to your fuel line to increase mileage on you car.
This is a product for the gullible.
Ron.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

The concept seems sound. 

There is a marine pump that you put in your dinghy (if it is tied to the back of your boat and that is where it stays). 
It pumps rain water out, so the boat won't fill up and sink.

This reminds me of such a unit. However, the shortcoming, I would think, is the same shortcomings and difficulties that alot of people might have: What do you do, when the gutter and the pump gets clogged up with debris, and stops working?

Example: We use submersable pumps all the time on jobsite pits and foundations, to pump out rain water. They work only as long as they are clear of debris. Thus, they require regular checks and cleaning, to operate at proper levels.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

I wouldn't describe the item as a pump. It pumps nothing. And it will not prevent gutters from overflowing. 

A better idea is to cover the gutters with a screen to keep the debris out in the first place, preventing clogs.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I wouldn't describe the item as a pump. It pumps nothing. And it will not prevent gutters from overflowing.
> 
> A better idea is to cover the gutters with a screen to keep the debris out in the first place, preventing clogs.


Ahhh...I see, no power at all, the thing is supposed to function on gravity....interesting.

It's still susceptible to getting clogged up. If it is purchased, it'd be interesting to hear how it works, and how long it works....


----------



## efriend (Mar 7, 2008)

handy man88 said:


> Has anyone tried this device before? Does it work? Does it prevent overflow over the gutter even if it's allowing water to pass?
> 
> http://www.stormmastercorp.com/index.htm


I use these in my gutters. They work great. I'm only up there 2 times a year now to clean out the gutters - just before Fall and just before Spring. I don't know how it does it, but it throws a lot of water into my downspout and I have never had to unclog it. Gutters still collect stuff but twice a year to clean is better than 20 times a year before! :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

efriend said:


> I use these in my gutters. They work great. I'm only up there 2 times a year now to clean out the gutters - just before Fall and just before Spring. I don't know how it does it, but it throws a lot of water into my downspout and I have never had to unclog it. Gutters still collect stuff but twice a year to clean is better than 20 times a year before! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the feedback. 

It actually would help to know what part of the country you live in, since that can affect the amount of seasonal debris that is collected into one's gutters. 

Do you have alot of trees around your home?
What age is your roof?

Thanks.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

efriend said:


> I use these in my gutters. They work great. I'm only up there 2 times a year now to clean out the gutters - just before Fall and just before Spring. I don't know how it does it, but it throws a lot of water into my downspout and I have never had to unclog it. Gutters still collect stuff but twice a year to clean is better than 20 times a year before! :thumbsup:


This is a "shill" post. The poster, efriend, doesn't know what he's talking about. The product as described on the manufacturers own website and one of the retailers, Lee Valley, states that this product doesn't prevent debris from getting into the gutter and you still need to clean out the gutter on a regular basis.
The very nature of the device blocks the gutter, piling debris behind it. There is no way this device speeds up water flow. Any moderate rainfall will cause the gutter to overflow with this product.
The stated purpose of this product is to keep debris out of the downspouts. Which I believe it does very well. 
There's another product out there that does a better job for a 1/3 of it's cost. It's a sphere that generates a whirlpool action where the molecules of water become positively charged speeding their journey down completely clogged gutters. The roughed up surface of this product causes debris to be repelled away from downspout through secret, patented actions.
I came across this product quite by accident while up on a ladder. 
And I told the kids not to throw tennis balls on the roof. I'm just glad I avoided the whilpool action created by the molecules.
Ron


----------



## efriend (Mar 7, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> This is a "shill" post. The poster, efriend, doesn't know what he's talking about. The product as described on the manufacturers own website and one of the retailers, Lee Valley, states that this product doesn't prevent debris from getting into the gutter and you still need to clean out the gutter on a regular basis.
> The very nature of the device blocks the gutter, piling debris behind it. There is no way this device speeds up water flow. Any moderate rainfall will cause the gutter to overflow with this product.
> The stated purpose of this product is to keep debris out of the downspouts. Which I believe it does very well.
> There's another product out there that does a better job for a 1/3 of it's cost. It's a sphere that generates a whirlpool action where the molecules of water become positively charged speeding their journey down completely clogged gutters. The roughed up surface of this product causes debris to be repelled away from downspout through secret, patented actions.
> ...


Ron, I'm not familiar with the term "shill"...My opinion is based on actual experience...Have you tried it?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,......

Just by the nature,+ engineering of the product makes me wonder Where it's got *Ronco* printed on it,..??......


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,......
> 
> Just by the nature,+ engineering of the product makes me wonder Where it's got *Ronko* printed on it,..??......


 
Bondo -

"Ronko" is usually spelled "Ronco", if it is the same guy that sells knives that are always sharp, never get dull, machines that cook turkeys perfectly and sells the spay paint on your head covers up hair loss and makes everything look natural.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... That's the Guy.........

All Fixed.....

Thanks...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

efriend said:


> Ron, I'm not familiar with the term "shill"...My opinion is based on actual experience...Have you tried it?


As per Webster's New World Dictionary:

Shill (shil) n (slang) the confederate of a gambler, barker or peddler, as in a carnival, who pretends to buy something, make a bet, etc, in order to lure onlookers into participating."

Your claims are crap, plain and simple.
Ron


----------



## efriend (Mar 7, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> As per Webster's New World Dictionary:
> 
> Shill (shil) n (slang) the confederate of a gambler, barker or peddler, as in a carnival, who pretends to buy something, make a bet, etc, in order to lure onlookers into participating."
> 
> ...


I guess me and the PTO disagree...Later.


----------



## mikemike (Apr 30, 2012)

*notAshill*

This thread seems pretty dead, but just thought it could use some help. I bought some of these several years ago. I live in So Cal under an oak canopy. The leaves are cupped, barbed, and relatively small from "Live Oaks". 

I purchased one from Harbor Freight several years ago, tried it, then bought enough from various sources for all my downspouts. While they don't actually clean the gutters, hardly surprising, they do keep the water flowing. I believe the "pumping" part of the description is more like a siphon, if the water flow is strong enough. I don't really know how much of that action is why they work, but they work better than the little screens you can shove into the downspout. Those always clogged on me. I've been reluctant to put any screens over the gutters since the leaves really accumulate quickly and with the barbs on them, stick to anything, and I could imagine, be very difficult to remove or flush from a screen. I may still end up trying that too though, since I still need to clean the gutters too often. These things at least seem to keep the water flowing, even when the gutters are flush full with leaves. If they're left to rot though, even these will probably clog up eventually.

Meanwhile, my suggestion to anyone considering these would be to listen to someone who has tried them rather than opinionated passersby. My expectations weren't great ... that's why I bought only one at first... but now I'd recommend them. You'll still have to figure out how to clean your gutters, but at least the water will keep flowing in between those cleanings.


----------

